# Is 1 - 1 the best you can do



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an asus rampage formula x48 and an e8400 3GHz.

I am running at 4GHz with the FSB set to 443MHz and the RAM running @ 1064 (2 x 2GB 1066MHz Geil black dragon).

When I had the Mobo set to auto overclock it was running at 3.6GHz and the RAM at 937.

I undertsand that I am running at a 1-1 ratio but in all fairness it really doesnt seem that fast.

My idle temp is 37c (Tuniq tower) and my max temp after 7 hours of prime and numerous passes with memtest86 is 56c according to Real Temp.

Is there anything else I could do?

Voltage @ 1.218v
RAM voltage @ 2v

Everything else on Auto.

Antec1200 gaming case
BFG maxcore OC2 GTX260


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have done very well !


what more do you want to do ?


what does your system not do that you would like to improve ?


I can understand you are just like the rest of us tweakers; you want things to run faster .................. but now days its the software we run that are the dogs of performance ................ the hardware has plenty of muscle but the software just isnt using it ..............

overclocking is best "used & needed" when the software we are running is maxing out the system or bottlenecking a component................ for example ....... if not for overclockign your cpu the 260GTX would be waiting for the cpu ............... but not anymore when you are at 3.6ghz or above

but if you watch your resource meter or other cpu monitoring apps like sensorsview pro you will soon see .............. nothing you are doing ever consumes more than 70% of your cpu or memory ............ therefore simply adding more to what is never being used; just doesnt give us any real world performance boost ..................


now we have to play the waiting game for software to get back to the drawing board and make faster executing software .........


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> you have done very well !
> 
> 
> what more do you want to do ?
> ...



Thanks for the response, I think I have one of those cpus that seems to overclock really well I have had at 4.18GHz but I got worried incase it caused any big problems although my max temp never went above 60c.

I have never overclocked before but I read a couple of forum guides and realised it wasn't that difficult once you understand things like the FSB etc.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

good choice of components ...................


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

linderman said:


> good choice of components ...................


It did take me about 3 months of reading reviews of hardware and making the best choice for the money I had and I think thats probably the way to do it especially if your building a gaming rig to overclock.

I have only ever had one BSOD and I think that was down to the fact that I clicked on firefox before all my apps had loaded into memory.

I was slightly dissapointed with my 3dmark06 score wich was 17888, I asumed it would have been higher. I might try water cooling the next time I build a rig


----------

